# ipfw or pf for a bridge



## minimike (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi

I am new with FreeBSD and I have never configured a pf or ipfw firewall. Time to learn one of them now. Currently I am setting up something with Jails and Vimage. I will work with epair devices on a bridge. So what is the best solution on a Setup with a Ethernetbridge? I didn't find something like ebtables or iptabeles *flame*


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

Try them both, see which one you like.


----------

